# Snapshot



## Lupine Volt (Oct 30, 2010)

Snapshot is a simple game. Almost like word association. Imagine a picture that keeps pulling further and further back to reveal more and more of the surrounding image. We start with one object, and continue on with related things. For example:

Person 1: I'm a guy.
Person 2: I'm the guy's friend!
Person 3: I'm the guy's mother!
Person 4: I'm the guy's mother's purse
Person 5: I'm the guy's mother's purse snatcher!

And so on and so on. You don't have to follow a specific chain though. Person 6 could have easilly said that they were the guys father/girlfriend/Pikachu/executioner/whatever. 

So, let's begin. 

I am a Pokeball.


----------



## Missile (Oct 30, 2010)

I am the owner of the Pokéball.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 30, 2010)

I am the aunt of the owner of the Pokeball.


----------



## Missile (Oct 30, 2010)

I am the Butterfree of the aunt of the owner of the Pokéball.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 30, 2010)

I am the Gardevoir of the aunt of the owner of the Pokeball.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 30, 2010)

I am the shiny Gardevoir of the aunt of the owner of the Pokeball.


----------



## Missile (Oct 30, 2010)

I am the baby Ralts of the shiny Gardevoir of the aunt of the owner of the Pokéball.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 30, 2010)

I am the Elekid playmate of the baby ralts of the shiny Gardevoir of the aunt of the owner of the Pokeball.


----------



## Missile (Oct 30, 2010)

I am the mother Electrive of the playmate Elekid of the baby Ralts of the shiny Gardevoir of the aunt of the owner of the Pokéball.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 30, 2010)

I am the owner of the mother Electrive of the playmate Elekid of the Baby Ralts.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 30, 2010)

I am the owner of the mother Electrive of the playmate Elekid of the Baby Pichu.


----------



## Missile (Oct 30, 2010)

I am the Magmortar friend of the mother Electrive of the playmate Elekid of the baby Pichu.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 30, 2010)

I am the awkward Jinx friend of the Magmortar friend of the mother Electrive of the playmate Elekid.


----------



## Missile (Oct 30, 2010)

I am the awkward Mr. Mime friend of the awkward Jynx.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 30, 2010)

I am the awkward owner of the awkward Mr. Mime friend of the awkward Jynx.


----------



## The Awesome Arceus (Oct 30, 2010)

I am the Shiny Awesome Arceus awkward owner of the awkward Mr. Mime friend of the awkward Jynx.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 31, 2010)

I am the person who Action Replayed the Shiny Awesome Arceus awkward owner of the awkward Mr. Mime friend of the awkward Jynx.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 31, 2010)

I am the police officer coming to arrest the person who Action Replayed the Shiny Awesome Arceus Awkward owner of the Awkward Mr. Mime friend of the Awkward Jynx for tampering with reality.


----------



## The Awesome Arceus (Oct 31, 2010)

I am the Sheriff police officer coming to arrest the person who Action Replayed the Shiny Awesome Arceus Awkward owner of the Awkward Mr. Mime friend of the Awkward Jynx for tampering with reality.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 6, 2010)

I am the guy selling coffee to the Sheriff police officer coming to arrest the person who Action Replayed the Shiny Awesome Arceus Awkward owner of the Awkward Mr. Mime friend of the Awkward Jynx for tampering with reality.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 6, 2010)

I am a bar of chocolate sent to the coffee guy to make hot chocolate.


----------



## Silver (Nov 6, 2010)

I am the person who will  steal the chocolate sent to the coffee guy to make hot chocolate.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 6, 2010)

I am the the uneven pavement over which the person who will steal the chocolate sent to the coffee guy to make hot chocolate will trip and fall.


----------



## Salamence (Nov 7, 2010)

I am the the curved uneven pavement over which the person who will steal a puppy and then the chocolate sent to the coffee guy to make hot chocolate will trip and fall.


----------



## Flareth (Nov 7, 2010)

I am the the curved uneven brick road over which the person who will steal a puppy and then the chocolate sent to the coffee guy to make hot chocolate will trip and fall.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Nov 13, 2010)

I am the man who was supposed to be fixing these roads but instead slept in.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Nov 13, 2010)

I am the man's disgruntled wife/alarm clock!


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 13, 2010)

I am the man's disgruntled wife/alarm clock's alarm clock/wife.


----------



## Flareth (Nov 13, 2010)

I am the man's disgruntled wife/alarm clock's alarm clock/parakeet.


----------



## Hogia (Nov 14, 2010)

I am the house of the man's disgruntled wife/alarm clock's alarm clock/parakeet.


----------



## Flareth (Nov 14, 2010)

I am the house of the man's disgruntled wife/alarm clock's piano/parakeet.


----------



## Hogia (Nov 14, 2010)

I am the house of the man's disgruntled wife's socks/alarm clock's piano/parakeet.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Nov 15, 2010)

I am the brain of the man's disgruntled wife's socks/alarm clock's piano/parakeet.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 15, 2010)

I am the brick of C-4 that was supposed to destroy the man's house. (and brain, in the process.)


----------



## Lupine Volt (Nov 17, 2010)

I am the construction worker owning the brick of C-4 who wandered onto the wrong property by accident.


----------



## Flareth (Nov 18, 2010)

I am the TV show worker owning the brick of C-4 who wandered onto the wrong property by accident.


----------

